# Camp perry ice report



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Hit the ice today at 4pm ran to first crack (.5-.7 miles out. Depending on heading) no problems crossing...get to the second crack (about 2.1ish miles) and its very shakey. Spudded several areas and most the spud would go through in 2 wacks for a couple feet in each direction. Soon as you think you found a spot to cross you would blow right through. Finally found a spot to get across so we proceeded to the 3.5 mark and set up (couple lookers no takers gave it half a hour or so) wager was pretty murky lookin. Moved out to 4.3, better water quality but 0 marks in 20 min so off we go. Moved out to 7.9. Lost a fish in first 3 minutes ,by now its 7pm and we end up landing 7 and 2 perch with a few dropped fish by 8-815. Call it quits cuz its gettin dark and most have already started on way in. Way in run into 2 seperate PONDS 5-8" of water 60+ yards long. Had water flyin up over front of quads and startin to bog them down. Make it to the 2nd crack and poke around for a while and find a spot thats as good as any to give it hell. Off we go and were home free with a big sigh of relief. Make it back to the truck with no issues and everyone still alive. We planned on stayin the night but after what we saw we made the hour and a half drive home because its just not worth it. Was 48* and the wind was WHIPPIN still at 930 when we pulled out It aint good guys. Pack it up. It looks temping to alot but just face it. ITS NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the report Dustin. I guess I just made my decision on going out this weekend. Time to get the boat ready for that first day of an open launch.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

You guys are serious fishing addicts and Im guessing adrenaline junkies...
For educational purposes, how thick was the ice in the different spots and current? 
Thanks for the report


----------



## superseal (Feb 26, 2010)

another good "from the ice report" thanks!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Treeman, The problem is the currents and their cutting effect on the ice are unpredictable and constantly changing. So your question is unanswerable. 

Nothing has been said about why the melting ice is so treacherous, but I have been on 8"s of good ice that crystalized and became weak, without thinning. It got kind of like plastic, and would actually sag to a point where after sitting in one spot for 30 minutes, water would start coming out of the hole and you'd be the center of a puddle. 

I've heard it called rotten ice. As we walked off with the sun low and you could see rainbow colors in the ice. As you walked the colors would shift slightly as far as 10' ahead of us. That was spooky to say the least, and the next day a guy went through and had to be rescued. 

The crystalization occurs vertically, and if you dropped a piece 8" thich it would shatter into crystal 8" long. 

I don't how it would react to a spud bar, but if it wasn't evident, you could walk into some bad situations.

Maybe some others have input.

Good luck and be safe.

search "weather notebook rotten ice" for more info.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent explanation!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great report, thanks for posting


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Great report on actual conditions. That's exactly what I thought a report would sound like with the weather conditions. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Mar 12, 2014)

Jim Stedke said:


> Treeman, The problem is the currents and their cutting effect on the ice are unpredictable and constantly changing. So your question is unanswerable.
> 
> Nothing has been said about why the melting ice is so treacherous, but I have been on 8"s of good ice that crystalized and became weak, without thinning. It got kind of like plastic, and would actually sag to a point where after sitting in one spot for 30 minutes, water would start coming out of the hole and you'd be the center of a puddle.
> 
> ...


what you just described is Honey comb Ice....
be safe out there....


----------



## puddle pirate (Feb 19, 2014)

Jim Stedke said:


> Treeman, The problem is the currents and their cutting effect on the ice are unpredictable and constantly changing. So your question is unanswerable.
> 
> Nothing has been said about why the melting ice is so treacherous, but I have been on 8"s of good ice that crystalized and became weak, without thinning. It got kind of like plastic, and would actually sag to a point where after sitting in one spot for 30 minutes, water would start coming out of the hole and you'd be the center of a puddle.
> 
> ...


Jim, excellent post. I have heard your crystalizing also described as "candlesticking" and "penciling" that is what it resembles. There are really no true ice experts, only people experienced on the ice. I spent 30 years breaking it and rescuing fisherman off of it and can tell everyone it is always unpredictable. This time of the year when you have forces above and below the ice working to erode it, the best advise is to start getting your boat ready. Remember you are not only possibly putting your on life at risk, but also the people that are going to come out and try and rescue you.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

There really wasnt any concerns with the ice as of last night other than the cracks and amount of water on the ice. We had over 15" of ice in each spot some had a little more white ice 6-8" and some had 3-5". With the amount of water on the ice i can see the conditions changing extremely fast. Any holes or open cracks were sucking water down like a vacuum. We had a couple holes we drilled that looked like a hurricane was forming. There was next to no current at the 3.5 and 4.3 mArk but at 7.9 we had fairly strong currents a #6 pimple would show up on the marcum from time to time. It was a west to east current


----------



## puddle pirate (Feb 19, 2014)

Eyefisher2, everything you just described about the ice would be a concern for me....


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

It wasnt a concern as while we were out there. Today it WOULD be a concern. There is or was a lot of ice We were out there sitting on it so had a real time view of the way it was eroding. The water was flowing over us as much as anywhere so in my opinion we would know when its time to buggy Also 15-18" of ice isnt going to disappear in 3hours (that would be great cuz we could be on the boAt by the end of next we. But its just not going to happen). Could it eat a couple inches in that time frame. Absolutely. But like i said we were out there keeping a eye on it. 
Was it very smart? Probably not my best decision (or the other 60-80 trucks there) but we made do. Learn more about the ice and learned some lessons


----------



## puddle pirate (Feb 19, 2014)

I am in know way knocking ya eyefisher2. I have been there and done that. I think those days are over for me though. Be safe....


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

No water on the ice. Ten miles out of crane creek. I've is still very good. Cracks aren't a problem today


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks eyefisher, Jim and all you guys. Now next winter when the nite bite shuts down I'll have something to look forward to.
Switching gears. Take it easy.
Anyone want to trade there old kicker for a bunch of ice fishing gear I just bought. Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## jimmy legs (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the good report. It was an epic season!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Treeman, The problem is the currents and their cutting effect on the ice are unpredictable and constantly changing. So your question is unanswerable.
> 
> Nothing has been said about why the melting ice is so treacherous, but I have been on 8"s of good ice that crystalized and became weak, without thinning. It got kind of like plastic, and would actually sag to a point where after sitting in one spot for 30 minutes, water would start coming out of the hole and you'd be the center of a puddle.
> 
> ...


The spudbar blows right through that rotten ice. Even 8" of it has no strength. Freaky stuff to be on.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Under ice water currents of thirty nine degree bottom water can erode the ice from underneath even at night with no sun shine. It is over now.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well hate to burst all of y'all's bubbles but the ice is not deteriorating from underneath at all. Still sitting on 17 inches of ice.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

MuskieDan said:


> Well guys it's 17" in one spot, let's all get our quads out and start crossing cracks.
> 
> You can all stay at home if you want but for the second time this year I've read post on here about staying off of the ice cuz it was unsafe and both times to my better judgement I came anyway and I don't regret it at all because the reports were false. There is plenty of ice out here if caution is used. The cracks are closed at the moment with a north east wind. I've seen nothing less than 17 inches of ice and as much as 26 inches and yes most of it is solid clear ice with the exception of a little white stuff for the first couple of inches. I did over 35 miles on this lake yesterday without a single problem. It's really sad that guys are sitting at home reading these post and deciding not to come because other guys are sitting at home on their couch giving ice reports.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Whos on the couch giving reports? Ive fish 20+ days up there this winter and havent seen 26" of ice yet (up to 8 miles off shore). And i will assure every person here MOST of it is NOT clear ice and thats a fact! I believe you are on 17" right now but how about 300 yards away. The bad thing is going to be when you figure it out the hard way that its not all 17-26+ inches and the cracks do need caution used. Pm me for some numbers and ill put u on fish well before you get to your 35 mile mark in a day. These reports are for the folks that have no business being out on the ice because it IS extremely dangerous right now and only guys that know the limitations should be out there self guiding Your rediculous posts are going to get some body killed


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

11 miles out north of west sister there was 26 inches measured with a tape measure.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Doggie22 what was the other false report your referring to?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys,

It is obvious that emotions have been running high for the last number of days concerning the on ice reports and opinions, based upon past or recent experience, on the status of the ice conditions.

There are many that do not believe that the ice is safe anymore anywhere, there are many that think the ice is safe still everywhere and there are the great multitudes of guys in the middle that don't have a clue either way.

There is no one that can definitively say what is safe or what is not safe just based upon the vast size of the western basin and conditions that can vary greatly from location to location and crack to crack.

No one should be saying that it is safe or unsafe, rather you should state that you would not feel safe with these conditions or that you do feel safe with these conditions and both are correct. This back and forth pissing match is to no ones benefit.

To all of the new guys to Erie ice fishing this year. It is mid march, ice has, is and will be deteriorating every day as we move forward. If it is safe for you is only a call you can determine, you decide, however when large numbers of very experienced Erie ice fisherman express concern about the safety of the ice you should at a very minimum pause and consider if you are more qualified to make a go or no go decision than they are before you decide.

Each and everyone one of you get to make your own choices, I hope you all make wise choices, whatever they may be.

If you make a decision to go or not go solely based upon a report on a fishing website you probably shouldn't be making the decision in the first place.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.

kim


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well said, Kim. I know when there is only 30-40 trucks/trailers in parking lot @ Camp Perry instead of the 125-150+ on a good day, that tells me probably a no go for us. Like stated in previous posts, 4 fish is not worth losing your and /or partners life. Only safe bet now is going in an air-boat. We all know somebody is gonna have to be rescued in next week. Glad it's not gonna be me!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I was still amazed at all the trailers at Camp Perry yesterday. And in just a couple weeks I will be out in the same area jigging with pimples and rapalas in my boat. It is just not worth the risk for me for one more weekend of ice fishing. That's just my opinion. Believe me I debated on whether to go or not all week but once you experience going through you will never forget that feeling.


----------



## litg8r (Feb 20, 2011)

Lundy said:


> If you make a decision to go or not go solely based upon a report on a fishing website you probably shouldn't be making the decision in the first place.


Agree 100%- very wise statement.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I agree as well but I must add this WAS a camp perry report and the area huntindoggie22 is referring to is roughly 15 miles away just sayin maybe his post was ment for another thread (or that explains the clear ice theory)


----------



## 80proof (Mar 16, 2014)

I was out Saturday and found 17in of ice. But also fished on 8 to 10 in of ice. Hole cut though like butter. There may be good ice but this ice were some May fall though soon


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

island troller said:


> I was still amazed at all the trailers at Camp Perry yesterday. And in just a couple weeks I will be out in the same area jigging with pimples and rapalas in my boat. It is just not worth the risk for me for one more weekend of ice fishing. That's just my opinion. Believe me I debated on whether to go or not all week but once you experience going through you will never forget that feeling.


Sorry to stray from the thread topic but had to ask. Ive fished the spring jigging bite a couple seasons. We mainly used hair jigs tipped with shiners, plastic or nothing. When youre using the pimples or rapalas are you on a drift or spot locked? Tipped or not?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Mainly anchor over a group of fish and treat it as you are fishing through a hole in the ice. I will drift if it is a very slow drift and if I am looking for fish. I try to get out the very first day a launch is open. Last two years that was January and February. It's actually my favorite fishing on the lake. There is very little pressure that first two weeks and a lot of big fish. But be careful, all the cold water danger is still there.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Anchored and tipped just like ice fishing. Bring the vex, usually as soon as ice is gone.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry Al, beat me to it lol!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes Tom I know your one of those guys too. 
Will see you at the launch soon, I hope.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Id like to try that. I have a down rigger i mounted back in Va and rarely use it now.. Ive heard you can put the transducer on your down rigger. The guys that told me about were using it for yellow perch...
Thatd be great to get more use out of the vex and the tackle Ive just bought over the last few months


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Treeman said:


> Id like to try that. I have a down rigger i mounted back in Va and rarely use it now.. Ive heard you can put the transducer on your down rigger. The guys that told me about were using it for yellow perch...
> Thatd be great to get more use out of the vex and the tackle Ive just bought over the last few months


I just use the bottom lock feature on the vex and hang it over the side.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Back to ice fishing. Im eager to read more Crane Creek and Camp Perry fishing reports...


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

island troller said:


> I was still amazed at all the trailers at Camp Perry yesterday. And in just a couple weeks I will be out in the same area jigging with pimples and rapalas in my boat. It is just not worth the risk for me for one more weekend of ice fishing. That's just my opinion. Believe me I debated on whether to go or not all week but once you experience going through you will never forget that feeling.[/QUOTEIiI agree IT,a couple weeks just makes it that much better.Put my walleye ice gear away so as too not be tempted, as you said.It will happen sooner than we think, just hope all stay safe till then.]


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad was out today so here is his report after 2-3 trips out per week this season. Camp perry is 4 miles from the house and he fished it every trip but 2. Once out of Catawba and once out of crain.

Also, NO I was not on the ice today.....I don't really care if you want to believe this report or not. But I believe my father before anyone. If you don't like that don't read beyond here........







Ran off the beach to the numbers we got them at last week. (5 miles) Wind was ripping and new cracks had formed after the 3 rd crack. The guy that was following me dropped a tire through at the 3rd crack. He hit a soft spot and popped a Chuck of ice out. I stopped at all the cracks and spuded them. The second crack had crappy ice but we found a spot to cross. No fish and came in early. Did not want to push it and move around. Droped both front tires in near the beach but was only in a foot of water. I had expected that because thats going fast. Parked the quad in the garage and I am done for the year. Great season! Lots of Michigan plates in the lot. Guys will push it but my name won't be on that list.

So take that for what its worth from a man that has 40 years of experience on lake Erie on hard water and open water and has run a charter on the lake since the 80s. He said he was on 15 inches and the guy that was with him said he ran through 8 inches of water yesterday. If you go out have at least a life jacket on better yet a "mustang like suit"

Good luck!

I am ready to get some fiberglass under me!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you Lundy !!


----------

